# IODs: What are your thoughts, feelings, experiences



## thisiswater (Jun 13, 2010)

I crewed on an IOD for the first time yesterday. They are incredibly beautiful, simple and therefore elegant, they conjure of yaching's "golden age." AND they are wicked uncomfortable. 

I get that no lifelines are part of the design, but I watched a few near misses on deck ... crew struggling. Also, the climb from cockpit to deck is *high*! When I was on the boom (see other post) and we readied to tack I had to figure out how do get down *fast* and up *fast* to the other side. This was tough because of that drop into the cockpit, lines everywhere and the overall fast action, stepping on halyards, etc. Yikes! Then, immediately the climb up as the boom swung round.

As an aside, I'm getting a HUGE bruise on my bum where it and the boom because such close friends.

I hope this makes sense. I think dh has fallen hard for this design and while I'm athletic I also *love* comfort on a boat for those non-racing, lolling around in the harbor times  Suggestions?


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

I've raced them on both coasts, and it's definitely more work in the chop, current, and wind of San Francisco Bay, and the competition is fierce in both places. 

But to me the physical discomfort is more than offset by the beautiful sailing characteristics, they are just a joy to sail, especially upwind. So the boat is double-beautiful. And really, I don't recall it being all that bad, though I was younger then.

Most one-design boats don't have lifelines. Although most do have seats....;-)


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

thisiswater said:


> Suggestions?


Harden up!  A number of boats that aren't that comfortable to crew on are just dandy to drive!


----------



## thisiswater (Jun 13, 2010)

Points Taken!


----------

